

Skynet runs on Windows/MFC - petewarden
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2009/05/skynet-runs-on-windowsmfc.html

======
zandorg
Looks like decompiled code (with random constant names, etc).

~~~
petewarden
Good point, I was trying to figure out the naming.

